# IT Professionals seeking work in Canada, Please read here:



## coyne20 (Aug 3, 2010)

Canada Work Permit - Facilitated Processing of Information Technology Workers


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks Coyne, useful to know, looking at BC and Montreal as possible options.

How are your plans coming along for moving over? You over stateside yet?


----------



## coyne20 (Aug 3, 2010)

JimJams said:


> Thanks Coyne, useful to know, looking at BC and Montreal as possible options.
> 
> How are your plans coming along for moving over? You over stateside yet?


The stateside company backed / pulled out. Eventually they were'nt too keen on sponsoring foreign workers. A disappointment but hey thats life for ya. Im still in the pipelines for Canada. Im awaiting my PPR. Where in the UK are you?


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey mate

That's a shame, i can imagine with the number of people out of work locally it will be difficult to justify all the hassle and cost of bringing over a foreign worker. But at least the Canada visa is progressing nicely 

Starting to wonder if I should start an application myself, but I want to head over on Working Holiday Visa anyway...

I live near Kingston-Upon-Thames if you know it, working up in London currently though. What about yourself?


----------



## coyne20 (Aug 3, 2010)

JimJams said:


> Hey mate
> 
> That's a shame, i can imagine with the number of people out of work locally it will be difficult to justify all the hassle and cost of bringing over a foreign worker. But at least the Canada visa is progressing nicely
> 
> ...


There is no harm in taking a shot and trying it out. Im also working in London (near to London Bridge). Should meet up for a drink / coffee someday.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm only working down the road from you mate in Liverpool Street so should defo meet for coofee or beer.


----------

